# Very worried pls reply ASAP



## sherriwat (Oct 7, 2012)

So Zoe my abandoned on the door step Preggo mama had her babies well I think is having her babies she's had 6 so far and the ones she's had are scattered everywhere once they came out she cleaned them than left them. And I'm not sure fishes done or not but she's gone to her box hut and hasn't come out to her babies is this normal? 
I proably made a booboisie but I scented my hand in her bedding and moved te babies to a pile and covered them in bedding. This didn't bother her she investigated what I was doing than went back in hut. 
I just noticed she's laying by babies but not nursing babies. She's moved them around and covered them back up again but not nursing. No milk bands and she got done delivering at 9 am


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

wait another hour or so. If not put them on a heating pad, OR this works better. put her in a smaller area where she can't hide from her babies, like a small plastic tub. This often gets them nursing.

If this doesn't work your going to have to hand feed them in till she tries to feed them. you can search on line for articles. Since they were just born it might be a good idea to mix in some plain greek yogurt in with some formula (so it's a liquid) to help them get bacteria in their stomach they would be getting right now from mom (it's called colosis, it contains bacteria for their guts to digest stuff, they get it for the first 4 to 6 days of life). I would leave them in with her and not do this for another hour or so, but leave them in with her if you do this that way if she decideds to feed them she can.

You could also try picking her up and putting her on top of them multiple times to see if she gets the hint. Maybe see if one of your females can help keep the litter warm?

Oh and if she's lying by them I wouldn't worry too much (Sorry didn't read that part) but I would still try to get her to nurse them.


----------



## sherriwat (Oct 7, 2012)

Update

So babies all have big huge milk bands. Mama is an aggressive protective mama she attacked and killed a cracker a gave her.

It took her approx 4 -5 hrs to finish given birth and we have 11 babies in total. I checked while she was killing the cracker.

I guess I worried for nothing as she wasn't done giving birth when I started to worry. I thought rats finished birthing in just a couple hrs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Good to know she is ok. Some rats have difficulties giving birth (one baby might of gotten stuck) glad it went ok and she didn't have to go to the vet or the babies died.


----------



## CapnKennedy (Sep 30, 2012)

Congrats on your litter! Hope all goes well from here on ad don't worry about worry about getting too worked up and worried, it just shows your concern :3


----------

